# How many of you keep your bettas in a critter keeper?



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I ask this question because I am desperately trying to find an affordable tank, I have just spent little under £300 on the setup of my 12 gall and really cant afford to buy an expensive tank for my betta. I thought he was doing fine in the 12 gall with the other fish but his fins are looking jagged and I am really worried. Plus, as the tanks are affordable I can have more bettas =)

*Few questions*

Are the critter keepers spacious? by this I mean can I put a ceramic pot, live plants in and the betta will still be able to swim freely? 

Is it possible to put a light, if not what do you use? 

Do you use heater or a filter? 

Feel free to give any other information on these tanks? 

Thanks =)


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

i keep tyedye in large kitter keeper and plan to get more, they're great! i don't have a filter or heater but i going ti get one. not sure about lighting


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

Critter keepers are fine, they make a 3.5 gallon and a 5 gallon one, so you can buy a larger, spacious one. They also make lights that attach to the little opening in the critter keeper. A filter won't be necesary with proper water changes, but you will need a heater.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

How regular do you do water changes? I'm dreading how many bettas I am going to end up with, I have only had this one not even a week yet and im already hooked lol.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

What type of heaters do you use for critter keepers?


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Regular aquarium heaters. I don't see a need for a heater just for Critter Keepers ? As long as it fits, it should be just fine. The only thing that would bother me is the hood, but that's just my opinion. I _have_ to have a tank with a hood _and_ light attached, haha ... 

The only "different" thing about critter keepers is that they are plastic, as opposed to glass or acrylic. If it's a 5 gallon, it will be 5 gallons, so everything you can put in *this* five gallon you should be able to put in *that* five gallon, unless it's a hex and a rectangular in comparison. 

Heaters are necessary with bettas, so if you can't stick a heater in there, then don't get it unless it can be properly warmed up. But by the looks of it, I'm pretty sure this one can heat easy.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have never had a problem with heaters in my critter keepers


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Kritter Keepers are amazing! They're so cheap and provide very suitable homes for betta fish  

I've never had a problem with aquarium heaters in my kritter keepers, but since I find proper tanks more aesthetically pleasing, I switched to tanks with hoods/lights and the such ^^"


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah im not really keen on the look myself either but if their suitable for a betta then im sure its going to make a great temporary home for my little Aden =) I'll just have to learn to like the tank lol.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Critter Keepers are great. I have one that's around 2 gallons, and a 3.3 gallon one. They come in all different sorts of shapes and sizes. 

The only 2 problems I have are that the hoods are usually hard to open/close, especially with a heater cord being jammed in there. They also scratch easily, since they're made of plastic.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

i had all mine in critter keepers before the big tanks came along. worked a treat.

2.6g with heaters, small filters for aeration and loads of deco incl backgrounds. water changes twice a week 1x 100% and 1x 50%. worked a treat for me. wouldn't go smaller than 2.5g though

















beware though; this set-up swallows electricy!


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh wow Neelie!! Your setup looks amazing!! o_o


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

I think we are seeing an addiction in action. 8)


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ well it was amazing apart from all the cables and water changes.... thats why i said id get the divider BUT critter keepers are safer because you can individually treat sick fish... 

now, i had 8 cables for just 4 fish. so it was quite a mess.
i wouldnt recommend filters in KC anymore. but heaters defo.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Your setup looks incredible, im jealous lol. I wanted a filter for my 2.4 gall but didnt see the point since its small and I'm OCD with my water changes, I do have a the Hydor mini heater and for some reason it will not go up past 65, the heater has been in the tank about 12 hours.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't depend on Hydor heaters at all. They're the kind of heaters that only keep it +3F (or so) above room temperature.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

What type of mini heater do you suggest? I saw the hydor get reccommended on here so ordered it online. My betta seems to be fine, hes swimming around a lot more than he was in the 12 gall but obviously the water isnt warm enough for him.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

The Tetra Whisper Heater 2-15 seems to work fine for smaller-tanks. The only place I've seen them available at was Walmart.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Im in the UK and we dont have a walmart unfortunately =( also I think I read it on here that those heaters are also unreliable, apparently some people hvae been having the same problem as I have with heating the tank to 78-80


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm incredibly please with the performance of the MarineLand 10W heater.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Mister Sparkle said:


> I'm incredibly please with the performance of the MarineLand 10W heater.


What size is your tank? I put mine in my 2.5 gallon and the temperature shot up to 83F! With light it was 85Fish (lol Fish). I'm saving it to use during the winter though... it must be to effective to use during summer :/


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm assuming that question was for the the mighty sparkle? 

I have just fallen in love with a veil tail and I want him so bad but have no room lol 








http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/White-Veil-Tail-Male-Betta-Siamese-Fighter-/250625364321


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh wow! I just fell in love too! O.O Get him! Where'd you find him omgosh!!


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Starbright said:


> What size is your tank? I put mine in my 2.5 gallon and the temperature shot up to 83F! With light it was 85Fish (lol Fish). I'm saving it to use during the winter though... it must be to effective to use during summer :/


So far (and I only just finished "test driving" it), I've used it on a 1 gallon and a 2.5 gallon. One thing I noticed is that the "minimum water line" is completely inaccurate. I can only guess that the device's thermostat is located at, or just above, this line. The only success I've seen was a result of leaving the heater completely submerged. That being done, I've had steady 78-degree temps for over a week!


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Really?? I'm going to have to try that! (completely submerging). Does it shut off at 78 automatically for you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok. so I am now left with a cold betta and have no idea what to do. The heater I am sending back it is still in the tank im just waiting for information on how to return it and the water is just above 60. I can't find a heater anywhere, I have trawled the internet but don't trust most of the websites I have stumbled upon and I can't even put him in the heated 12 gall because I have 4 females.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Starbright said:


> Really?? I'm going to have to try that! (completely submerging). Does it shut off at 78 automatically for you?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It does.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Welsh said:


> Ok. so I am now left with a cold betta and have no idea what to do. The heater I am sending back it is still in the tank im just waiting for information on how to return it and the water is just above 60. I can't find a heater anywhere, I have trawled the internet but don't trust most of the websites I have stumbled upon and I can't even put him in the heated 12 gall because I have 4 females.


Did he come with a cup, or something? You could float him in a small container in the bigger tank. It seems to me that it would better for him to have heated water.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

No he didnt. At the moment the heater seems to be at 80, I just hope it stays at that since I'm trying to treat him for fin rot too. I have found that if I heat the water in a kettle before adding it to the tank the heater seems to keep a steady temp. I saw your pics of your critter keeper and noticed you have a heater in there, which one do you use?


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Is there even any point in cycling a 2.4 gall? is it even achievable?


----------



## NCBetta (Jul 21, 2011)

Im really thinking about investing in one because I have two bettas in a 5 gal divided tank and the fish on the side with the filter seems really stressed


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Please don't bring up old threads. This was posted over a year ago.


----------

